# new website...



## rbayle (Oct 3, 2007)

hi all, 

we finished our new website.
have a look!
comments are very welcome

thank you
romain

www.romainbayle.com


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice website and beautiful photography.  Congratulations!


----------



## gomexz (Oct 3, 2007)

nice, however why does this page http://www.romainbayle.com/home_matte.htm
have a different look than the others.  I for one like to keep it all consistant.  Also from that page if I click on the photo link it opens a new window where as the other links do not.  Other than that nice job.


----------



## rbayle (Oct 3, 2007)

thank you very much!

very nice work Matt!

to answer your question gomexz, the matte painting part is an earlier version, that will be changed soon...WIP


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 3, 2007)

rbayle said:


> thank you very much!
> 
> very nice work Matt!
> 
> to answer your question gomexz, the matte painting part is an earlier version, that will be changed soon...WIP



You are quite welcome, and thank you as well.


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Oct 6, 2007)

Good website, great pictures. The site will look a little better when all the pages look the same, but the matte area looks good so there's no screaming rush. 

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## Nikon Nick (Oct 8, 2007)

Seriously amazing photography and website. I'm impressed.


----------



## mr e (Oct 9, 2007)

My only complaint is having to side scroll to see all your photos, it would look better if they went vertically, or a 4x5 table or whatever fits

Looking good though


----------



## TCimages (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice clean site and amazing photos to boot!  Congrats


----------



## row_01 (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow, your site is very clean, good work!


----------

